# I ordered Ak2i...



## Shorkio (May 13, 2010)

Hi!
I ordered Ak2i from Shoptemp around four weeks ago, still nothing.
How long does it usually take? o.o


----------



## RupeeClock (May 13, 2010)

Shorkio said:
			
		

> Hi!
> I ordered Ak2i from Shoptemp around four weeks ago, still nothing.
> How long does it usually take? o.o


If you ordered free shipping, it does say it can take two to five weeks.
This may be normal.


----------



## fishykipper (May 13, 2010)

jesus...even for free delivery, 4 weeks + is a joke!


----------



## RupeeClock (May 13, 2010)

fishykipper said:
			
		

> jesus...even for free delivery, 4 weeks + is a joke!


Well, there was that bothersome volcanic ashcloud recently...were the Finnish airports affected?
Because that ashcloud delayed my R4's delivery as well.


----------



## Shorkio (May 13, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> fishykipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it affected Finland airport, but I think it should now be working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




my 100th post! \o/


----------



## RupeeClock (May 13, 2010)

Shorkio said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there you go then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've heard other people around here say that free shipping took them only a week, but us in Europe had to deal with that ash cloud, lol.
It delayed ALL the stuff I ordred!


----------



## Shorkio (May 13, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Shorkio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I wish it come under two months like my DSTT from DX xD
E: I mean that my DSTT came after 2,5 months >.


----------



## teusjuh (May 13, 2010)

my R4 is ordered on 18 april and shipped on 19 april
and still nothing received, i hope i will receive it in the next days


----------



## Costello (May 14, 2010)

the shipping is random, but thats not shoptemp's fault.
it's not because of shoptemp if you receive your parcel in 1 week or 1 month... 
like i keep saying there are many reasons:
- once your parcel is shipped out, shoptemp has no control over it, its the HK post who does the job, of course
- your parcel can be delayed because of the ash cloud if you are in europe
- your parcel can be delayed by the customs if they decide to verify it randomly
- your parcel can be delayed if you provided an incomplete address
- your parcel can be delayed if there are problems locally (it arrived to your area, but there are strikes at your post office, or they are slow, or they are lazy...)
the same may happen no matter where you buy, but you receive your parcel eventually. You just need to be really patient sometimes, if you aren't lucky.


----------



## GreatCrippler (May 14, 2010)

I could use an R4 for some wood testing... That sounds wrong... Time to test the free shipping.


----------



## teusjuh (May 15, 2010)

teusjuh said:
			
		

> my R4 is ordered on 18 april and shipped on 19 april
> and still nothing received, i hope i will receive it in the next days



my order is arrived today


----------



## T3GZdev (May 15, 2010)

Shorkio said:
			
		

> Hi!
> I ordered Ak2i from Shoptemp around four weeks ago, still nothing.
> How long does it usually take? o.o



you get a tracking number?


----------



## jcyx243 (May 21, 2010)

hey i ordered and paid via moneybookers for my ak2i with registered postage, but i have yet to receive a payment confirmation or shipping email from shoptemp!
it's been 3-4days since i paid for it. i've raised a support ticket but it has not been answered. 
does anyone knows whether this is common? 
as this is my first time ordering online stuff from another country(i live in singapore) i'm really quite worried!
any help on this will be greatly appreciated!


----------

